# AR-10 Gunsmith?



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone do any work on AR rifles around here? I'm trying to change the barrel and just don't have the proper tools.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I had Scotts in Jay pull mine off the other day. I absolutely could not believe how tight the barrel nut was. Well over 100ft/lbs. Definitely don't try it without the right tools.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would spray it with penetrating oil now and let it start soaking.

Break Free or WD40 , anything is better than nothing.
100Ft/Lb's - Wow that was tight


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Hopefully whomever put it on used anticease grease of some kind.


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

I would try Alan at Ole Frontier Gunsmith off of hwy 29. He is very good and reasonable in price. He is tooled up to do anything you may need. No other gunsmith around has the capabilities he has.


----------

